# Henry Mahan



## Jared (Dec 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;vtU79OLTc_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtU79OLTc_4[/video]

I love this guy's preaching. I had never heard of him until I found him on YouTube last night. I know some of the semantics he uses may not be quite right, but I think his delivery is outstanding.

You may not understand why I would say that if you don't live in Appalachia like I do. But, around here, most ordinary folk aren't going to listen to someone like John Piper, Tim Keller, R.C. Sproul, or Al Mohler. They would rather hear a down-home country preacher like Henry Mahan.

There are a lot of things I would like to discuss concerning this sermon aside from the style though. 

For one thing, what he says about Jerry Falwell having preached the doctrines of grace early on in his ministry but turning away from it because he couldn't draw a crowd preaching those doctrines, does anyone know of any sources that would validate that claim?

I would like to talk about the rest of it too, but I have to leave for work right now so I will leave it at that until time permits.


----------



## Rufus (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?SpeakerOnly=true&currSection=sermonsspeaker&keyword=Henry^Mahan

Same person?


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 4, 2011)

I listened to one of his messages recently. I know what you mean. His delivery is not unlike many of the old time "sovereign grace" preachers.


----------

